# Are these earthworms in my bermuda?



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

Earlier I mentioned a bunch of mounds popping up along the edge by the street. ONLY by the edge by the street. I then decided to get a shovel and take a peak. Only creature I found were a couple (5 at most) tiny looking earthworms. Can these be causing this mess?! I've always had them but were never really a problem once the Bermuda starts growing. Usually an issue during spring and fall. Anyone have a clue?


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

To my untrained eye they just look like earthworms. Is this in a established area of the lawn or one you plugged last year? The Celebration that is there seems healthy. From the army worm damage I've seen in the past they don't leave much behind, they seem to clear out areas.

I've also recently had a bunch of little mounds popping up. I think the earth worms come to the surface when the conditions are right.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Definitely earthworms, the activity will come and go as the weather changes soil temps. It's annoying, but also beinificicial to the health of your lawn. Here is a link to a short read about earthworms and how to suppress them if you feel the need.

USGA: Controlling Earthworm Casts


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I'm getting the same thing in my yard too!! They eventually will go away from my experience. I do spray insecticide on my lawn throughout the year, so that may help suppress them also. I use to like them but now that I mow low they are more of an annoyance than anything.


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

Established? Yes. I did plug that area but the tifway made a comeback there. Soil seems to be well aerated too and Bermuda roots are growing strong and thick. Jnick, you're right, Definitely not armyworms. I had an outbreak last October and those things turned my lawn brown within days. I had TONS of them. The grass does looks healthy but it's getting smothered with all the little mounds. They look like soil mounds to me. I dug about 10-12 inches deep last night and could hardly see anything except what you see in the picture. Where do the earthworms go? Can those tiny ones in the picture be causing all that mess? Why do I mainly have them along the edge by the road? I've dug the area before, and never really found much.
Thanks for the article red.


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> I'm getting the same thing in my yard too!! They eventually will go away from my experience. I do spray insecticide on my lawn throughout the year, so that may help suppress them also. I use to like them but now that I mow low they are more of an annoyance than anything.


Yea it can get annoying since it looks messy. What insecticide do you use? They do go away, eventually, so I'm not gonna worry about it too much. I was just making sure it wasn't anything else.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Iriasj2009 said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> > I'm getting the same thing in my yard too!! They eventually will go away from my experience. I do spray insecticide on my lawn throughout the year, so that may help suppress them also. I use to like them but now that I mow low they are more of an annoyance than anything.
> ...


I usually use these two in conjunction with each other

The AI in this is Bifenthrin 7.9%, I have used this in the past with good results from another manufacturer.









The AI in this is Imidacloprid 21.4%, I have used this in the past too with good results and also from another manufacturer.









These are the two products I currently have and plan to use this year.

The Talstar will kill most insects that crawl along the ground but has to be applied monthly. The Imidacloprid can be applied every 3 months and is good for "chewing" insects and bugs as it is absorbed through the plant and kills the insects when they feed on the plant. It's a good prevention for grubs and army worms. If you plan on mixing these insecticides with anything else, do a test jar first to make sure they are compatible as I have had issues with Primo and Iron in the mix. I plan on putting it down with my monthly application of Tournament Ready wetting agent since it needs to be watered in too!!!


----------

